# lab bitch pup sits funny



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

our 3 month old yellow lab bitch pup sits funny, instead of sitting with her back legs running straight parralel , with feet flush to floor - she sits with her heels tucked right into under her bum and her legs sticking right out at angles and her feet arent flush too the floor haha - i will upload a photo asap

is this normal or anything to worry about? she isnt overweight or fat or anything...

she sorta sits there with everything on show, its quite funny

thanks


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Can you take a picture it's quite hard to imagine lol


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Lab pups can sit "lazily" whats her movement like?


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

NicoleW said:


> Can you take a picture it's quite hard to imagine lol


I will , she asleep right now..I will put one up tomorrow


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Kinjilabs said:


> Lab pups can sit "lazily" whats her movement like?


her movement seems to be fine...runs fast, she can sit with her legs normal when she waiting for food...so like you say must just being "relaxed" - , also when she lies down she can do the same thing with her legs sticking out the side and sometimes (but less often) she lies with her back legs normal


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

snadge said:


> our 3 month old yellow lab bitch pup sits funny, instead of sitting with her back legs running straight parralel , with feet flush to floor - she sits with her heels tucked right into under her bum and her legs sticking right out at angles and her feet arent flush too the floor haha - i will upload a photo asap
> 
> is this normal or anything to worry about? she isnt overweight or fat or anything...
> 
> ...


My five and half year old newfie still sits like that. My old retriever did as well. Are her legs both on the same side? No puppy sits like a proper dog that I know of, so as long as she is walking and running ok I would not worry about it.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> My five and half year old newfie still sits like that. My old retriever did as well. Are her legs both on the same side? No puppy sits like a proper dog that I know of, so as long as she is walking and running ok I would not worry about it.


yeah they are both the same... i just thought I would ask about it incase it was a sign of something bad...

pleased to know its not

I will up a photo tomorrow

thanks for the replies xx


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

There was a lab puppy at the training classes kiva went to and he used to sit with both legs on the same side and sort of slouched over? Like a very lazy sit. We bumped into him and his owner last weekend on a field we use regularly, and I mentioned that i remembered the way he used to slouched, his owner said that it had worried him a little and he was concerned over his hips/joints etc so took him to the vets, but the vet checked him over and said he was fine, just a typical lazy lab sit  ha ha 

Although obviously that only counts if he is running/walking with no problems


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

We get a lazy sit from our 5 month GR pup, often when his focus of attention is food etc.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Absolutely nothing to worry about. When we train puppies/youngsters we call it 'puppy sitting'.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

it may be a sign of structural problems; it may simply be, as others said, a sloppy or lazy sit. 
a photo will be enlightening, i'm sure - but please TAKE THE PICTURE from the dog's level, not looking 
down on her, but looking 'across' at her... one from the side & if possible, one from the front, as well? 

fingers crossed it's just a puppy relaxing.


----------

